# York Pa MASQ/IASCA SQ show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey all, since I have moved back to York from Texas and a couple of us started Mobile Audio Sound Quality(AKA MASQ) I wanted to see if anyone would be interested in an SQ only show in York or the York area in August. I figured its pretty central for everyone between Western Pa/Eastern Pa/NY/MD/VA. 

If this is something everyone might be interested in say maybe late August or early September let me know. 

Thanks
Howard


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be hosting a 7x weekend August 17th an 18th, so dont do that weekend


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'd be down for sure, late August would work better for me (somewhat selfishly as I am trying to sort out a meet for mid-late September). Ideally a Saturday, wife works Sundays, but no matter the day I will try to be there. Not enough shows / competitions around here.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

naiku said:


> I'd be down for sure, late August would work better for me (somewhat selfishly as I am trying to sort out a meet for mid-late September). Ideally a Saturday, wife works Sundays, but no matter the day I will try to be there. Not enough shows / competitions around here.


Great!! I was looking at your GTG and its only about 2 hours from me so I am going to try to make it out.
As to what day I dont do Sunday shows we are almost 100% Saturdays.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I doubt my setup is good enough to compete with but I'd love to come to listen to some cars and chat.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Ill be there. too close to home to miss. What is this MASQ you speak of, sir???


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

That’s not so far, I’ll make the drive


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I'll be hosting a 7x weekend August 17th an 18th, so dont do that weekend


yeah Howard, I can't judge in two ****en locations.....geeeezzzz


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

This is great... I may be able to make it depending on the date settled on.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

RRizz said:


> Ill be there. too close to home to miss. What is this MASQ you speak of, sir???


Hiya Ron!! MASQ is an org that grew out of a crazy idea Robert McIntosh and I had in Texas. We are on our 3rd year of competition but our first year under the name MASQ and its slowly turned into its own competition league. We have no sponsors, no outside financial or company influences, its completely competitor driven with rules built with the help of our competitors. Website with all the rules and classes is 
MASQ


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Providing i'm home i'll come down too Howard


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

epper:Welcome back, Chef! So when is this happening??


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: Welcome back! I was just looking for an event close by and this would certainly qualify. Really glad to see you're back on the right coast. Welcome home!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I would like to give Howard some kudos. We didnt have many SQ comps in the N Texas area before he started the Red River Shootout that has morphed into MASQ, until he moved back and started trying to build a competition group around our area.
I am 100% sure he didnt do any of it for a financial gain, but out of a love of great sounding cars


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

is this event going to happen??


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

RRizz said:


> is this event going to happen??


Unfortunately I wont be able to do this for the 2019 season but we will be partnering up with a few shops for the 2020 season and will have 3-4 shows next season.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

keep us posted


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Shame, I understand how difficult it can be getting something planned though! Will keep an eye out for the information for next year.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll keep everyone in the loop.
I've had some personal issues I have been dealing with that has morphed into something a bit bigger then anticipated, the reason for the move back east. 
Once I have everything moving in the right direction I will start to host shows again. The region will once again have 4 good sized shows a year, you guys have ALWAYS been great in supporting everything I did in years past.


----------

